# February Caption Comp - Winner announced.



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

Should be a nice day on the water Dodge,oh yeah if you see any of them stinking jetskiers just line em up and I'll do the rest.


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

The next wave of Japanese Whale Sport fishing Yaks have arrived


----------



## smaas (Oct 5, 2009)

A Hobie works the legs...A Paddle Yak sure is a good workout for the 'Guns'.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Murd, after returning from his latest NT trip, considers a new kayak.

Red.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Stealth releases a new yak, the Hobie Hunter 695.


----------



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)

When i say "go" you paddle as hard as you can, if you don't & i fire this thing well end up back at the lanch ramp :shock:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

NSW: Feb 17th - Stealth 695 Vs Hobie 410


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

"Lets see that renta-a-cop stop me now!"
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=45855


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

Half the paddle,double the gun


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

"It doesn't say in the ABT rules that you _can't_ use a Bream canon"


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

No you idiot, when I said bring the Canon - I meant bring the CAMERA!!


----------



## Sicklids (Feb 12, 2011)

_*Here Nessy, Nessy, Nessy!*_










*CHEERS* 8)


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

SEA SHEPARD, now targeting kayak fisherman.


----------



## Sicklids (Feb 12, 2011)

Stealth Kayak abandons Sydney to Hobart with broken mast


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Granpop is finally going to sort out those **&(^&(()%$ rowers on LBG :twisted:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm telling you, 2 giants stole my 60 foot yacht and paddled off in it :shock:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

be vewy vewy quiet.... I'm hunting wabbits


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

It looked like a sitting duck because it was a sitting duck.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

We don't need to be fast! We've got a secret weapon.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

They say it's important to have good casting distance. Watch this!


----------



## gatz (Feb 12, 2011)

In response to recent hurtful criticism over their lack of preparedness the australian navy sends out the fleet.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I call shotgun!


----------



## Sokak (Jan 8, 2011)

Now that the Japanese whaling fleet is on hiatus, and the Steve Irwin is scuttled, Greenpeace has ramped up operations around Moreton Bay green zones. It may look the shiz, but they'll just pull out in front and wait for you to bump into them.


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

keza said:


> NSW: Feb 17th - Stealth 695 Vs Hobie 410


ROFL!! love it!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Bream fishing, texas style.


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

ebaY.*com.*
Icelandic Bankers sell Naval Fleet


----------



## seawind (Mar 29, 2007)

This is my paddle, this is my gun, this is for moving, this is for fun!


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

The Stealth Widowmaker: because compensating for a small penis doesn't have to mean a big carbon footprint.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

The Germans got the U boat and the Australians got the Didgeridoo boat.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

The unbeaten Scandanavian double paddle team pose for a photo after their explosive win over Sweden


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

A standard bait tube is about 600mm long but this can be adjusted for personal preference.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Eels are a great bait but the bait tube can be cumbersome.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

The Viking Tempo III, with inboard motors, prepares for on-water refuelling from the mothership.

[Somewhat OT by the way: here's a video of punt gunners in action




 ]

Red.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

...all in one shot.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Marlboro country
more flavour...
more filter...
more cigarette...


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

it is not fair!! .........he is on my spot!!!!


----------



## Sokak (Jan 8, 2011)

Channel Ten borrows a page from Deathrace to spice things up for the 2011 AFC Bream Pro Series.


----------



## Stoffeltoo (Oct 4, 2010)

Fugly duckling one shot punting


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

The Stinkboat-inator 2011 Model - just what you need when they get too close.


----------



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

steady.........steady.........steady..........thats it,thats it...... damn i missed that duck


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

The initial trial of the Shark shield went off with a bang!


----------



## mudpat (Feb 21, 2011)

The Mk1 yabby pump was a great success, until someone realised you could wait for the tide to go out!


----------



## Stoffeltoo (Oct 4, 2010)

You wanna do WHAT on my pond?


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

'Oi bro, you slept with my cousin.'

'Nah man, I didn't for shit, eh'

And then pulled out a gun and went 'chk-chk boom'


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

BIG game fishing.


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

That's a stunning punt.


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Sara Palens idea for keeping columbian drugs out of American waters.


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Gove Kayak Fishing Club comes up with idea to keep them safe from crocs, after huge night at the leages club.


----------



## Stoffeltoo (Oct 4, 2010)

Dang! that was too low, we need more black powder!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Murd prepares for his next NT trip.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

The above 8 posts are DQ'd.
It's March.


----------



## Stoffeltoo (Oct 4, 2010)

Does South Africa count? We are 7 hours behind the Ausies


----------



## Sokak (Jan 8, 2011)

Nah, they started it late so I think it's running until Mar. 7. Though they haven't started the March comp, so that one's probably going to run over even more... March comp starting Jun 6, ending Dec. 24.


----------



## Dossy (Nov 30, 2010)

*Be vewy vewy quiet*


----------



## mango (Nov 23, 2010)

After MASTicating the fat for some time, Lars and Sven came to the conclusion that wind power on such a scale was merely a pipe dream!!


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

What do you mean there's only one paddle, for the money we spent we should have got a motor and trailer as well. :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Ooh! Scater had a beauty there, but unfortunately, he's too bloody good at the competition, and managed to win the January comp too!

As such, Keza gets the nod on this one, with an imaginative: "Eels are a great bait but the bait tube can be cumbersome."

Garmac almost pipped him at the post with a ripper: "It doesn't say in the ABT rules that you can't use a Bream canon".

Red.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

My lovely new polaroids have just arrived and I'm a happy chappy.
Thanks to Ians Fishing for a great pair of glasses and for sponsoring the comp.


----------

